# How to take care of Betta



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am a Japanse.
I was surprised when I red this site.
In Japan, we said longevity of Betta is one year.
But in the USA is one to six years.
Why ?
Could you tell me some tips ?

Best,


----------



## phisch (Jun 21, 2012)

I am new to Betta's myself and really know nothing at all about fish, aquatics, etc. This seems to work for me, though:
1) Have experts you can contact. If you have Petco or Petsmart in Japan utilize their advice, and have them test your fish's water. Also, locate an Aquatic Veterinarian. They do exist and will understand your fish, fish disease, irregularities, etc.
2) Never overfeed 
3) Could it be your tap water quality? I keep my fish in Arrowhead Spring Water, with bacteria and conditioner.
4) Be very careful about medicating. I have found aquarium salt used as directed for two weeks only to be very useful in clearing up little things.
5) Size of your tank really does matter. They become very stressed in small places. I moved my fish into a 5 gallon tank and that seems to be the minimum for him now. 
6) Avoid flashy decor, unless he seems to really like it (you can test things by having them outside the tank first). Stay with natural simplicity and hit on something you don't have to keep changing - basically, boring, unchanging is best because it's zero stress on the fish. 
6) Bond with your fish - especially during feeding time, just like any other pet. The more your fish trusts you, the less stress he will experience and the more he will learn and the happier he will be living in your environment - like not to eat everything that floats in the water, etc.
Probably, a lot of things are local. Find trusted experts local to you who understand how to care for Betta's in your area long term.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't listen to pet store staff. Very few know anything about the fish they sell. If in doubt, here's a test: ask the staff if bettas prefer tiny bowls. If they say yes, don't listen to them, they're misinformed. 

Some bettas have longer life spans than others. One year is about 1/3 to 1/4 the average span. This means the fish aren't being cared for properly.

Betta's most basic needs: 

- warmth (78-80F). 

- clean water (0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, all the time). 

- conditioned water (dechlorinator is essential!)

- stable water (ph balance is steady. they can tolerate a wide range of ph, if it's always the same level, ph changes is what upsets them)

- good food (with mostly protein, very little starch - and yes, don't overfeed, 2 or 3 pellets twice a day is enough for most betta - never leave old food in the tank). 


Very small bowls of under 2.5 gallons are very hard to keep clean. Ammonia builds up very quickly, so water changes must be regular, every few days for a small container.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Everything Aus said. 2.5 gallons is about a 10 liter tank. depending on where you are in Japan you may need a heater for the tank. Betta have been known to live up to 7 or 8 years. Ganbatte ne


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

>>phisch


Thank you for your advice. I really appriciate your help.
Yes, we have many pet shops, but we don't have Aquatic Veterinarians in Japan. I never heard that. Is there many an Aquatic Veterinarian ???
When I asked pet shops worker, they answers were not good.
That's why I asked here.

Your advice is really help me.
Thank you so much.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

>>Aus

Thank you very much about your advice.
Yes, I think so. I asked pet shop staff usually,
"Have you ever had Betta?" Almost they said "No"
They' don't have any experience how to take care of Betta.

So, I know 79F is good. But I also heard it's little bit dangerous high temputer. I meaninternal vacteria, desease.

Also I heard used water is good for them. Is that true ?

What is dechlorinator ?

I feed frozen red worms twice a day.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> >>Aus
> 
> Thank you very much about your advice.
> Yes, I think so. I asked pet shop staff usually,
> ...


Warmth is good, as bettas are tropical fish. It will take a much higher temp to be dangerous. Dechlorinator is something you buy at the pet store or grocer store made for fish water- it removes metals and things that will kill your fish. Regular tap water will kill a fish.

By red worms, do you mean blood worms? If so, that is TREATS, not food. Your Betta should eat pellets and blood worms as a treat at most 3 times a week. Blood worms don't have nutrients that bettas should have on a daily basis.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

>>aokashi

Thank you for your advice.
Yes, I have heaters. I set low temputer around 75-76F. I heard low temputer is good for betta, and they're long life. 
I am in Tokyo
I never heard 7or 8 years lively betta in Japan. 
I have many betta(including fry) now. Most longer betta is one year 4months.
If he get sick, almost pet shop staff said
"Maybe he is life. Don't use medicine. Just you have to make comfortable him"

Anyway, the pets shop staff recommend
"You have to salt in water tank"
One table spoon per one litter.
Ganbarimasu!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> >>aokashi
> 
> Thank you for your advice.
> Yes, I have heaters. I set low temputer around 75-76F. I heard low temputer is good for betta, and they're long life.
> ...


Although 75-76 is better than an Unheated tank, 78-80 would be much better. You say bettas there live around 1 year- and you say you heard colder water is better- put two and two together, cold water is BAD. they're tropical fish, keeping them at the proper temp (78-80) will help them live a longer life.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

>>teeneythebetta 

Thank you very much for your advice.
I see about Dechlorinator, it removes metals . I will find it.

Yes, red worms, I mean blood worms.WOW, I didn't know that it's Treats. My pet shop stuff recommend that. 
I am thinking about feeds.

Thanks !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

>>teeneythebetta 

I am change in my mind now. Yes, true, they're tropical fish. I'll keep 78-80F forever. Right now, here is much hot, and I don't use heater untill October.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> >>teeneythebetta
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice.
> I see about Dechlorinator, it removes metals . I will find it.
> ...


Don't listen to ANY advice a pet store gives. They give such bad advice, if you have any other care info they gave you, let us know and we can verify wether it is valid info or not.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome, It is very interesting to hear that betta's here in U.S. live longer, I am fairly new to betta's but have learned a lot from this forum. 

From everything already said by others and from what I learned I personally feel human interaction is key, as well as a bigger tank, big, leafy plants to hide in, and a dark cave for sleep and rest, and warm and clean water that a fish will thrive, our fishy, has grown and is always full of energy and spunk, and has a personality all his own, because I spend a lot of time getting to know him, and letting him get to know me, and watch all his antics, and that I feel does wonders to keep a fishy happy, along with great diet, pellets, and/or flakes and if you give frozen or Freeze dried bloodworms, and or brine shrimp as a treat only.. 

Keep the staple food such as pellets, (preferably a real good one) that boosts the color and energy) that your fishy will live a long and healthy life. 

Some people will never realize what a Fish can offer as companiionship, as well as any other pet, you cannot hold it, or hug it, but you can talk to him, let him get to recognize your voice, and it will show, he will perfom tricks, and smile for you, and show you that you are doing a great job, at keeping him happy..It really makes a difference.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> >>teeneythebetta
> 
> I am change in my mind now. Yes, true, they're tropical fish. I'll keep 78-80F forever. Right now, here is much hot, and I don't use heater untill October.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


Make sure you watch what temp it goes to at night, they get cooler at night. If you have a heater with a thermostat, you cab keep it in the tank all year long. If the temp is higher than what te heater is set to, it will turn itself off and if it gets below, it will heat until it gets to the right temp.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> Anyway, the pets shop staff recommend
> "You have to salt in water tank"
> One table spoon per one litter.


Noooo! :lol:

No salt in the water unless he is very sick!

And not a tablespoon! Per liter! That is a LOT of salt.

I think the pet store people in Japan are much like the pet store people in Australia and America...:roll:

A very good dechlorinator/conditioner is Seachem Prime. I use it on all my fish, it's very safe and cheap - I use 1 drop per liter, which is double dose no problems. 

For food: Atison's Betta Pro, New Life Spectrum, Hikari pellets, HBH Betta Bites and Omega One Betta Buffet (flakes) are popular choices for high-protein foods. 

Fruit fly & mosquito larva are good regular live foods. Worms, daphnia and brine shrimp should be fed more sparingly.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My husband is in Tokyo too 
but since tokyo's weather fluctuates a lot you should get at least a 20L tank and a heater. you can divide this tank between two small bettas.Or you can get a 40L and divide it between 4

A dechlorinator is something you put in water to get rid of Chlorine and Chloramine. Sometimes it will also neutralize other things such as Ammonia and heavy metals.

Hikari brand food comes from Japan I'm sure there are other pellet foods too. feed your fish two hikari biogold pellets two times a day. Ie: morning 2 pellets, night 2 pellets
Feed them worms once a week instead of pellets. 
ie 2 worms in the morning, 2 worms at night.

And one day a week, feed then nothing.

Avoid salt in the water unless the fish is sick. The quantity shoud be Maximum 3 teaspoons/ 4L

Salt is bad for the fish and will cause kidney failure over time.

if your tank is 10L or less, change 50% of the water half way through the week, and 100% at the end of the week.
if it is in a 2L, change all the water every 2 days
if it is in a 1 L.... change everyday

when you change the water, make sure temperature is the same.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Also, be careful with that heater. The one that I'm using, the Hydor Theo (adjustable with thermostat), heats my 7.6 litre tank up to 26 - 27 degrees Celsius, but the setting that I put it on says 24! You may have to spend a few days "calibrating", watching closely to make sure that the tank is being heated at the right temperature. Overheated and underheated bettas just aren't healthy.

And it's nice to see another Japanese person here, what a coincidence  I'm only part-Japanese myself so I can't speak the language, unfortunately.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Don't listen to ANY advice a pet store gives. They give such bad advice, if you have any other care info they gave you, let us know and we can verify wether it is valid info or not.


Yeah, I understand. I stopped ask a pet store.
When I have some troble, I asked from here.

Thank you so much


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hello and welcome, It is very interesting to hear that betta's here in U.S. live longer, I am fairly new to betta's but have learned a lot from this forum.
> 
> From everything already said by others and from what I learned I personally feel human interaction is key, as well as a bigger tank, big, leafy plants to hide in, and a dark cave for sleep and rest, and warm and clean water that a fish will thrive, our fishy, has grown and is always full of energy and spunk, and has a personality all his own, because I spend a lot of time getting to know him, and letting him get to know me, and watch all his antics, and that I feel does wonders to keep a fishy happy, along with great diet, pellets, and/or flakes and if you give frozen or Freeze dried bloodworms, and or brine shrimp as a treat only..
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice.
My fish is really companionship. I always talk them.
They makes me really happy. 
And I wouldl like to mekes them happy and long life.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Make sure you watch what temp it goes to at night, they get cooler at night. If you have a heater with a thermostat, you cab keep it in the tank all year long. If the temp is higher than what te heater is set to, it will turn itself off and if it gets below, it will heat until it gets to the right temp.


Yes, I have a hearter with a thermostat. 
I cover the tank, adn keep warm and shut down noisy. Because my house is in the street. And I always cover only night. Then my room is warm, they are not cool at night now.

Of course I will keep and watch careful the tank of temputer then.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> Noooo! :lol:
> 
> No salt in the water unless he is very sick!
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought when I add salt in my tank, are they sick ???
So, if add salt too much, are they damage of kidny?

I 'll use salt a little bit today.

Yes, we have some foods what you mentioned. I will buy today.

Thank you !


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if you mentioned it already, but what size is your tank?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My husband is in Tokyo too
> but since tokyo's weather fluctuates a lot you should get at least a 20L tank and a heater. you can divide this tank between two small bettas.Or you can get a 40L and divide it between 4
> 
> A dechlorinator is something you put in water to get rid of Chlorine and Chloramine. Sometimes it will also neutralize other things such as Ammonia and heavy metals.
> ...


OH, your husband in Tokyo. I hope he is enjoy here.
Wow, when I put the water much, I can 40 L. I'll thiking how ca I divide my fishes.

A pet store not recommend a echlorinator in Japan. I guess our water is not including Chlorine and Chloramine.

Yes, Hikari foods is our. I seach a pet store them.
Why one day a week, feed then nothing ?

How they damege thier kidny ? It's influence for dropsy ?

I change the water much. But in Japan, we are less than the states.

Thank you for information.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned it already, but what size is your tank?


My tank is 60cm. I don't know inch. Sorry.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

deso said:


> Also, be careful with that heater. The one that I'm using, the Hydor Theo (adjustable with thermostat), heats my 7.6 litre tank up to 26 - 27 degrees Celsius, but the setting that I put it on says 24! You may have to spend a few days "calibrating", watching closely to make sure that the tank is being heated at the right temperature. Overheated and underheated bettas just aren't healthy.
> 
> And it's nice to see another Japanese person here, what a coincidence  I'm only part-Japanese myself so I can't speak the language, unfortunately.


I see I keep 26-27 C in my tank. We are warm this week, and my tank keeps 26-27 C. Today is a little bit cold, and I will set heaters.

Oh, you are part-Japanese. Nice to meet you.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Norico, you can slowly drop the salt - slowly, if your fish has been in a lot of salt, fresh water will shock him too suddenly - but slowly over a few changes, less salt each time until no more.. 

Bettas do not live in salty water. Your fish will probably be okay, but long term use can affect his kidneys, organs. Just give him fresh water soon.. 

Salt is great for a medicine, though, for many illnesses. 

Interesting, about your water - can you check with your local supplier about the chlorine and heavy metals content..? I envy you if there's no chlorine/chloramine, Australia has a lot!

Maybe your bettas in future will live 4 years and everyone will ask you how.. :-D


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is a link to a company that makes water conditioners which are available in Japan:

http://www.geo-flex.com/eng/Product_Show.asp?ID=204


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> Norico, you can slowly drop the salt - slowly, if your fish has been in a lot of salt, fresh water will shock him too suddenly - but slowly over a few changes, less salt each time until no more..
> 
> Bettas do not live in salty water. Your fish will probably be okay, but long term use can affect his kidneys, organs. Just give him fresh water soon..
> 
> ...


I see I change the water slow today. Maybe I will change the water tomorrow again.

Our water is not chloramine alot. We have chlorine a little bit. Somebody using Tetra Aquasafe. Do you know that ?
Almost Japanse are prepare the water a bucket at night, then clorine gone next morning. And we change the water.

Oh, I see many advice caught my eyes. My bettas are live longer then.

Thank you so much your help. I really appriciate your kindness.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> Norico, you can slowly drop the salt - slowly, if your fish has been in a lot of salt, fresh water will shock him too suddenly - but slowly over a few changes, less salt each time until no more..
> 
> Bettas do not live in salty water. Your fish will probably be okay, but long term use can affect his kidneys, organs. Just give him fresh water soon..
> 
> ...


I see I change the water slow today. Maybe I will change the water tomorrow again.

Our water is not chloramine alot. We have chlorine a little bit. Somebody using Tetra Aquasafe. Do you know that ?
Almost Japanse are prepare the water a bucket at night, then clorine gone next morning. And we change the water.

Oh, I see many advice caught my eyes. My bettas are live longer then.

Thank you so much your help. I really appriciate your kindness.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Cattitude said:


> Here is a link to a company that makes water conditioners which are available in Japan:
> 
> http://www.geo-flex.com/eng/Product_Show.asp?ID=204


Oh, Thank you for tell me about a link.
I will seach water conditions at pet store.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

And I would like to know more about how to survive in the summer ? My room is hot and I'll use air-conditoner. Although, pet shop stuff recommend fun for tank. 
Are you use too ?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If the Tank is really hot, you could make Ice Cubes out of their Tank Water.
You have to get an Ice Cube Tray, put some of your Betta's Water in it, put it in the Freezer, and when it's Frozen Solid, you could put it in your Betta's Tank. You could also set the Heater on low, or just off it. I live near Japan! Well, I used to live near Japan. Philppines is where I was born. But my Mom and Dad and me had to move to America. And then, my sister was born!!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ice cubes can lower the water temperature too fast -- 

If you have air conditioning, use an aquarium thermometer to test the temperature for a day or two. If it stays at around 78-80, you're fine. If it's still too hot, an aquarium fan might be a good idea. 

It gets very hot here in Australia in summer, some days up to 42-48C (120F) so I think I'll look into some fans myself once the hot weather comes.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum,

i don't have heater in the summer. My room temperature during the summer fluctuate. But it gradually so all my bettas are fine i never had problem. 

Also if you get the heater make sure you check it daily. I had heater that malfunctioned and i read other people had this accident.

I think it good idea to use aged water. I usually let my water aged before i change them.Well i still put dechlorinator.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> If the Tank is really hot, you could make Ice Cubes out of their Tank Water.
> You have to get an Ice Cube Tray, put some of your Betta's Water in it, put it in the Freezer, and when it's Frozen Solid, you could put it in your Betta's Tank. You could also set the Heater on low, or just off it. I live near Japan! Well, I used to live near Japan. Philppines is where I was born. But my Mom and Dad and me had to move to America. And then, my sister was born!!


Oh, Ice Cubes. I never heard of that. Heater ? I get off my tank now. 
Wow you are from Philppines ! There's no hot than us.
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> Ice cubes can lower the water temperature too fast --
> 
> If you have air conditioning, use an aquarium thermometer to test the temperature for a day or two. If it stays at around 78-80, you're fine. If it's still too hot, an aquarium fan might be a good idea.
> 
> It gets very hot here in Australia in summer, some days up to 42-48C (120F) so I think I'll look into some fans myself once the hot weather comes.


 
I see. I will use an aquarium fan in my tank if this sommer is so hot.

Oh, I didn't know that Australia is so hot than here. Are your Betta fine in the summer ?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> i don't have heater in the summer. My room temperature during the summer fluctuate. But it gradually so all my bettas are fine i never had problem.
> 
> ...


We are so hot summer in Japan now a day. And everybody worry our tank and panic. Over 30C is more dangerous, I heard that. But my bettas were so fine last year. I don't worry about that, but I would like to know some informations.

Thank you so much your advice.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, Australia gets very hot. I'm in the southernmost part and even here we get a few days over 40C each year. 

My bettas have been fine. Last summer we just had the house fan on them and kept the shades closed. Fish can handle slow temperature increase, as it changes with the weather. But here. it gets very hot very suddenly and then sometimes a lot cooler overnight, so on those extreme days I'd like to have tank fans so the change isn't so dramatic. 

I didn't think it got so hot in Japan! We are both misinformed. :lol:

You're lucky being relatively close to Takashi Amano's gallery in Niigata, one day I would love to go there. It's a long way, for me!


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> Yes, Australia gets very hot. I'm in the southernmost part and even here we get a few days over 40C each year.
> 
> My bettas have been fine. Last summer we just had the house fan on them and kept the shades closed. Fish can handle slow temperature increase, as it changes with the weather. But here. it gets very hot very suddenly and then sometimes a lot cooler overnight, so on those extreme days I'd like to have tank fans so the change isn't so dramatic.
> 
> ...


 
I thought Australia is same as ours. But there's much hot than here. Although, my room is hot near 40C last summer.

Do you know PSBURPLE NON-SULFUR BACTERLA ?
Some people use this. 
And do you have Indian or Aromond leaves your tank ?
Do you use soil ?

Yeah, Amano. He's increative works. But it's expensive, I don't have yet. Do you know him so much ? I have some catarogs. He found 20 years this year, and he sale some limited stuff this year.

So, I go to pet shop today.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello there,

I recently heard breeding is so strong work, and they makes short life.

Is that correct ?

Thanks,


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Breeding betta fish requires a lot of time and money. So it is best not to breed them unless you have buyers or expect to keep them yourself.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Breeding betta fish requires a lot of time and money. So it is best not to breed them unless you have buyers or expect to keep them yourself.


+1

Also you can end up with as much as 200 babies.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Breeding betta fish requires a lot of time and money. So it is best not to breed them unless you have buyers or expect to keep them yourself.


 
Are american people don't breeding ??? 
I was really surprised.
We want to fry in Japan.

Thanks,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> +1
> 
> Also you can end up with as much as 200 babies.


Yes, I think so.
But the fry are so cute !

Thanks,


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Most of the time we don't breed pet store bettas. Good breeders won't buy pet store quality bettas (most of the time) and you end up scrambling to find 200 homes that will likely put the fish in a cold dirty bowl. Yes, theyre cute but it wouldnt be fair to them. Not to mention there are plenty of bettas dying in stores that could be saved.

Idk about you guys, but I dont know 200 people that would want a betta. Honestly I wouldn't have the patience to breed even if I had good quality bred bettas.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Most of the time we don't breed pet store bettas. Good breeders won't buy pet store quality bettas (most of the time) and you end up scrambling to find 200 homes that will likely put the fish in a cold dirty bowl. Yes, theyre cute but it wouldnt be fair to them. Not to mention there are plenty of bettas dying in stores that could be saved.
> 
> Idk about you guys, but I dont know 200 people that would want a betta. Honestly I wouldn't have the patience to breed even if I had good quality bred bettas.


Thank you for your reply.
I see what do you mean . We wan to joy for breeding and grow up fry. If they breeding, and have 200 fry, it's too difficult become adult. 

My bettas freeding last year, but their children are only 10.

Thank you so much,


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well a lot of breeders just cull until they have manageable numbers anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Well a lot of breeders just cull until they have manageable numbers anyways.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I heard breeders are cull.
It makes me sad.

Thanks,


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Something important about breeding is culling. Sometimes a fry is damaged or deformed in a way that will make it's life too difficult, you have to be ready to cull any fry that would have a bad life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Something important about breeding is culling. Sometimes a fry is damaged or deformed in a way that will make it's life too difficult, you have to be ready to cull any fry that would have a bad life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I think so. Many breeders mixed up inbreeding, then fry are dameged or something. But they have life. 
I also heard many people throws away them. Ican't belive that. 
I have to take care of my fishes breeding. I have not plan now.

Thanks,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all,

How about lively water plants or filter ?
Do you use filter 2.5gallon tank ?

Thanks,


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

I have four 2.5 gal tanks and they are all filtered. My tanks are minibow tanks that came with a power filter. 

If your tank doesn't have a filter you can buy or make a sponge filter. They are good for bettas because they don't make too much current and are safe with the betta's long fins.

Re live plants: I only have them in my 26 gal tank because my other tanks don't have the right kind of lights for plants.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Cattitude said:


> I have four 2.5 gal tanks and they are all filtered. My tanks are minibow tanks that came with a power filter.
> 
> If your tank doesn't have a filter you can buy or make a sponge filter. They are good for bettas because they don't make too much current and are safe with the betta's long fins.
> 
> Re live plants: I only have them in my 26 gal tank because my other tanks don't have the right kind of lights for plants.


Hello,

Thank you for your answer.
Yes, I have filters, but I wonder pictures of this site are not seen filters. That's why I asked.

You mean no lights in your tank ?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

norico said:


> And do you have Indian or Aromond leaves your tank ?
> Do you use soil ?
> 
> Yeah, Amano. He's increative works. But it's expensive, I don't have yet. Do you know him so much ? I have some catarogs. He found 20 years this year, and he sale some limited stuff this year.
> ...


I use an IAL extract water conditioner called Atison's Betta Spa. My betta seems to like it a lot. And I'm a huge fan of Takashi Amano, like Aus. He's become surprisingly famous here in France, and there are several good stores selling his products that I shop at. All of them are simply lovely, but they do come with the price tag to match!

About the lighting for tanks: some plant species require a higher light level than the stock lighting included in aquarium kits can provide. Most of the common mosses like Java Moss do well in any light level. Basically, as long as you have enough light to see the Java Moss during the daytime, it will grow.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

deso said:


> I use an IAL extract water conditioner called Atison's Betta Spa. My betta seems to like it a lot. And I'm a huge fan of Takashi Amano, like Aus. He's become surprisingly famous here in France, and there are several good stores selling his products that I shop at. All of them are simply lovely, but they do come with the price tag to match!
> 
> About the lighting for tanks: some plant species require a higher light level than the stock lighting included in aquarium kits can provide. Most of the common mosses like Java Moss do well in any light level. Basically, as long as you have enough light to see the Java Moss during the daytime, it will grow.


 
How are you ? Thank you for your reply.
I am not sure we have Atison's Betta Spa, but I wil serach them.
Yes, Amano is great. I would like to have some.
Oh, Moss. I'll seach it too.

Thanks,


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree, the java moss is wonderful, and my fish love it. Like a fish sofa. :-D

For me, the Amano tanks are works of art.. lovely to look at, but not a style I would or could have at home. I prefer my tanks to look like a wild creek bed in Borneo or something (ie, they are messy, because I am actually very bad at aquascaping.. :-? haha). 

I have a sponge filter - and just realised how to make it less noisy, hooray for me. :lol: A little adjusting valve in the tubing was the answer. I've heard good things about these filters, so decided to run one in my new planted tank. The water sure looks nicer so far.

Other live plants you could try in natural light are anubias and a small cryptocoryne in a pot (they sometimes come in little terracotta pots, very pretty). I grow these in natural morning light (in a very small tank) and under small LED lights in another tank and they are growing slowly but well. They don't need fertilisers, I find, as I have a lot of plants and don't clean my substrate much, so they live happily on fish waste. 

My IQ5 tank is under 3.5 gallons and filled with happy plants; even though there's 5 shrimp and a betta in there and I never clean the gravel often (but I do regular partial water changes) the ammonia is _always_ 0. 

As long as you have correct lights most plants will be okay. 

I believe deso meant the 'correct' lights = 6500 kelvins (daylight bulbs) in the light fitting. This is the best light for plant growth.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> I agree, the java moss is wonderful, and my fish love it. Like a fish sofa. :-D
> 
> For me, the Amano tanks are works of art.. lovely to look at, but not a style I would or could have at home. I prefer my tanks to look like a wild creek bed in Borneo or something (ie, they are messy, because I am actually very bad at aquascaping.. :-? haha).
> 
> ...



Hi Aus,
Thank you for your advice.
I see Java moss. I will get this.
About Amano.Yeah, me too. I would have for my bettas.
He make supplies alot. His design are so good. It's not so high prices in Japan.
I thought he is only popular in Japan.
No, I don't think so. I saw your album. I like that. It's more like natural.
Oh, I see you have a sponge filter. My friend give this one. I didn't use it.
Okay, anubias and a small cryptocoryne...I can get easy those.
I have lights, lively water plants grow easy, I guess. I will try, like you.
Thank you so much your comments. I appriciate your kindness.
Thanks,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi there,

Thank you so much your advice from all over the world. I really appriciate your help.
So, my friend worry about her HM Betta.
His fin are curl now.
How treatment for him ?

Also my female betta, they're so fighting each others.
Thier fin are cut & cut.
How can I treatment ? 

Please teach me !

Best Regards,


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you so much your advice from all over the world. I really appriciate your help.
> So, my friend worry about her HM Betta.
> ...


Can you post a picture of your friend's betta? I've never heard of an HM curling, only CTs? :/

How many female bettas do you have together? How long have they been together? What size tank are they in? Could you post a picture of them so we can see how serious the fin damage is?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Can you post a picture of your friend's betta? I've never heard of an HM curling, only CTs? :/
> 
> How many female bettas do you have together? How long have they been together? What size tank are they in? Could you post a picture of them so we can see how serious the fin damage is?


Hello there,

I'll get a pic of my friend sooner.

My female bettas are around 15, and they're togethere after they're borned. My tank is 15 gallon and more. Because I didn't put in the water of top. I couldn't post a pic here, please see in my album. I will post later "Fin".

Best Regards,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Can you post a picture of your friend's betta? I've never heard of an HM curling, only CTs? :/
> 
> My friend has not a pic, because the betta swimming fast. And he cut from water plants. He is like CT, and looks like curling his tails.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So he's a CT not a HM? You're kinda confusing us here... The rays of a CT usually curl because of hard water. Do you have hard water?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

norico said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'll get a pic of my friend sooner.
> 
> ...



15 girls in 15 gallons is overstocked. Sororities are risky and require the girls to have room to get away. With that many girls in that size of a tank, you're asking for trouble. 10 girls is the maximum I'd reccomend in a 15 gallon tank.

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So he's a CT not a HM? You're kinda confusing us here... The rays of a CT usually curl because of hard water. Do you have hard water?


Thank you for your reply.
No, he's not CT. He looks like HM.
No, my friend has not hard water.
The betta is HM. He cut the water plants his tails.
And his ray are curl now.
My friend worry about fish. He has beautiful, and she want to become beautiful tail.

Best Regards,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> 15 girls in 15 gallons is overstocked. Sororities are risky and require the girls to have room to get away. With that many girls in that size of a tank, you're asking for trouble. 10 girls is the maximum I'd reccomend in a 15 gallon tank.
> 
> Did you cycle the tank?


Thank you for your reply.
Yes, it's overstocked, but they're small. I will move some girls. Yes, I did cycle the tank.

Is that good for them to treatments with salt or epsom salt ? They're cut their fin.

Best Regards,


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

With clean water, it'll heal by itself. Remember, NO table salt. Either Aquarium or Epsom salts.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> With clean water, it'll heal by itself. Remember, NO table salt. Either Aquarium or Epsom salts.


I see.
I will keep clean water.
Thank you for advice.
I really appriciate your help.

Best Regards,


----------

